# pics of "great stuff" mountains



## swiggy

hey all, here are some pics of the foam. the first is what i am looking for in my layout. the mesa/mountain/canyon area represents Utah - the green area represents Colorado.
2. the second is my first attempt with the foam - it's round
3. the third is the mountain area thet i used a putty knife on immediately after spraying the foam. looks pretty real.
4. new yard tower with footpath (interior light coming soon)
5. yard and Colorado area
6. campers with new sand (pond and creek will be added to the right)

thanks - enjoy

jason


----------



## Stillakid

Swig, nice work!


----------



## ontario mainline

for sure nice work. swiggy you can out to NY and build my layout for me LOL.

Ron


----------



## tbar

nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Big Ed

tbar said:


> nice, thanks for sharing


I was looking at your layout pictures, you got a nice layout in the works.:thumbsup: HO?

Do you have updated pictures? Some of them are old. 
Did you ever fill that cool baseball park with people yet?:thumbsup:


----------



## tbar

Big Ed, Thanks. Those are all recent pictures I just had the date set wrong when I took some of them. The baseball stadium has been dismantled to make room for the industrial park much to the dismay of certain town residents. I guess it was a tax revenue issue. It is a N scale layout Thanks again.


----------



## Reckers

Beatuiful job, Swiggy!!!


----------



## Big Ed

tbar said:


> Big Ed, Thanks. Those are all recent pictures I just had the date set wrong when I took some of them. The baseball stadium has been dismantled to make room for the industrial park much to the dismay of certain town residents. I guess it was a tax revenue issue. It is a N scale layout Thanks again.




That baseball park was looking good! :thumbsup:
Now you got industry in there and they will pollute the layout.


----------



## tjcruiser

Swig,

Nice progress. That said, I'll risk being the one to be a bit critical ...

That "new" sand looks awfully light in color to me. Maybe it's just the photo settings. But it almost looks like a thin layer of snow, rather than the darker / softer tone of your real-world target in photo 0421. Did you experiment with darker colored sand at all?

Sorry for the  observation ... a bit bonehead of me, I guess.

TJ


----------



## swiggy

no, no white. the first pic is regular - the second has a piece of white plaster. the track ballast is not that great, but looks good enough for me, lol. it is very time consuming

the car in the pic is rc - kinda runs ok - pretty fun

i can't wait to add water - i got a really good paying new job and can only work on weekends now - saving for a new house and large basement i can call mine


----------



## tjcruiser

swiggy said:


> the first pic is regular - the second has a piece of white plaster.


Got it ... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Good luck with house/basement hunting.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

swiggy said:


> no, no white. the first pic is regular - the second has a piece of white plaster. the track ballast is not that great, but looks good enough for me, lol. it is very time consuming
> 
> the car in the pic is rc - kinda runs ok - pretty fun
> 
> i can't wait to add water - i got a really good paying new job and can only work on weekends now - saving for a new house and large basement i can call mine


Sorry I hijacked your post a bit swiggy .
The layout is looking good.:thumbsup:

How come you didn't throw some ballast in between the ties too?


----------



## swiggy

i need to read up on it some to figure out
1. do you leave it loose? 

wow! i think that's my only question.

i vacuum the track every three days or so because i am still working on it. i think i'll save that for last

big ed - no worries on the post, i like reading it all!:thumbsup:
did you see where i will have the creek in the vid?


----------



## Big Ed

swiggy said:


> i need to read up on it some to figure out
> 1. do you leave it loose?
> 
> wow! i think that's my only question.
> 
> i vacuum the track every three days or so because i am still working on it. i think i'll save that for last
> 
> big ed - no worries on the post, i like reading it all!:thumbsup:
> did you see where i will have the creek in the vid?



Wheres the video? Not here in this post is it? 
I guess you could leave it loose.
Though you would have to add more after you vacuum.


----------



## swiggy

thanks ed

check the latest video in videos dual consist dcc


----------



## ho/ttothemoss

nice layout good job


----------



## swiggy

thanks ho/tt, it is still coming along. i have to add climbers, a pond, fly fishermen, and tons more ballast - this is ongoing forever and ever - i don't think it will ever get old


----------



## TapRoot

right on, this is inspiring! cheers


----------

